# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Pembayaraan Keanggotaan

## ramsis

Mo usul neh, gimana kalo pembayaran untuk pendaftaran keanggotaan tidak hanya pake satu bank saja, mungkin bisa ditambahin referensi bank lainnya, trims

----------


## seven7colour

> Mo usul neh, gimana kalo pembayaran untuk pendaftaran keanggotaan tidak hanya pake satu bank saja, mungkin bisa ditambahin referensi bank lainnya, trims


Kalau kesulitan, mungkin bisa titip via koiser lainnya   ::

----------

